# Why do Liberals Hate Women?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Why do Liberals Hate Women? *

_anncoulter.com -_ Not even Dick Cheney can incite the blood-curdling rage of liberals at the sight of a sexy Evangelical Christian. Paula Jones, Katherine Harris, Michele Bachmann, Sarah Palin and, most recently, Miss California, Carrie Prejean, have all come under a frenzy of attacks from liberals.Christians are supposed to be fat, balding sweaty little men with


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Most liberals don't hate women; I'd argue most liberals _are _women.

The issue is that the leftist women look at non-feminist, traditional-roled females as traitors to the gender and to the "movement" and "progress" thereof. Hence why stay-at-home moms that choose the noble role of home schooling their kids are the ire of the left and radical feminists everywhere.

Don't get me wrong; I'm not taking the chauvinist position that women somehow "belong in the home". In fact, I'm married to a professional woman and I work with a few others, all whom I would have the utmost confidence in when it comes to policing, many more so than my male counterparts.

However, a woman who assumes the traditional role of the domestic homemaker should never be criticized for such a choice, one that I find to be an extremely noble calling.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the whole Ms. America is a joke but i'm thrilled that Ms. California had something intelligent to say. Generally, we have blow up dolls parading around spouting off incomplete sentences about world peace. This woman said what she believes, which is not popular in Branjelinas Hollywood culture this week, so their thongs are in a bunch. 

The thing with liberals is that they like the bitch either way whenever their cocoons are upset. The real problem is that they have such a strong hold on the media that we are forced to hear their perpetual tirades in hopes that get the prey of the day to succumb to their policies. Fortunately, this woman and Mr. Trump stuck to their guns.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

She wasn't even coming out against Prop 8, just calmly and maturely stating her beliefs and they went nuts. Perez Hilton's disgusting display was a huge turn off for me, I can only imagine what went on in the mind of people on the fence about the issue. 

Maybe they get so worked up because they don't like evidence to the contrary regarding some of their beliefs. It wasn't until the recent election that I really noticed how difficult it is to talk to a liberal if you oppose them on any subject. It's like they all drank some sort of special hypnotizing drink.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> So, you were going to try and convert him up until this point?


Dear God, nooooooooooooo!


----------

